# Overstaying Tourist Visa?



## Caitlin (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has any experience overstaying an Fm-T, and if there were any ramifications of it? My boyfriend applied for his fm3 three months ago, with some thoroughly useless lawyers in DF supposedly working on it, but it still hasn't arrived and he should leave the country next week. 

It would be much more convenient for us to stay another couple of weeks first... does anyone know if the Mexicans are strict about this, fine you, etc. or whether they even need to see the fm-T upon departure (we don't have it as it's still away as part of the application process).

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, they are strict and they can fine you. However, there is a way to solve your problem: Since he has applied for his FM3, he is 'in process' and can go to INM and ask for a letter to allow him to exit and re-enter Mexico, with some time limitations, while awaiting his FM3, which should have been completed a long time ago. If he doesn't have anything from the lawyers, go to INM directly and inquire, or re-apply. With an FMT, the application must be made 30 days before the FMT expires. If none of this works, he must leave Mexico before the FMT expires. Should he be discovered as an illegal alien, he might destroy his chances of ever getting a visa and being able to live in Mexico. This is not something to take lightly.
In your case, he must act immediately. He is beyond the time to apply, if the lawyers haven't done it. If he still has his FMT and passport in his possession, he should leave Mexico on time and keep a clean slate if he can't get that letter from INM. Then when he returns, he should re-apply and kiss his lawyer's fees goodbye. Unless they specialize in immigration matters, they may not have a clue about what to do and some have been known to create problems of this sort, which will then really cost a lot.


----------



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

When the lawyers, I assume, applied for the FM3, they were given a letter called a "tramite" that you can use to show to INM agents if they ask for your papers. If the lawyers don't have the tramite for him, that may mean that they never actually applied for the FM3, since it is supplied automatically on application. So first, demand the original tramite from the lawyers. Then check with immigration that this is sufficient documentation to remain in the country. If the lawyers don't give it to you, don't pay them another centavo and get out of the country to obtain a new FMT. An FM3 should never take more than 3 weeks to get unless there is a problem with your paperwork (proof of residence or proof of income, usually). It is said that about 1 in 100 applications are gone over with a fine tooth comb and therefore take up to 6 weeks. I'm not sure that I believe that assertion, only made by people who are paid to help you with the immigration process, not by INM employees. Bottom line: No tramite from the lawyers means that they are crooks and that your friend has to hightail it NoB.


----------



## Caitlin (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks, both of you. It seems we are to get some sort of letter, which I guess the the tramite you mention, and we should be good to go. I don't believe the lawyers are crooks so much as grossly incompetent: claiming after a month that his degree had not been stamped by the right people when it definitely had been, rarely answering phone calls or emails, and when we did get them on the phone, pretending the connection was bad and they couldn't hear us. The lawyers were initially hired by the company he works for, and they won't be again.

My own fm3 took over two months from the date I submitted the paperwork, cost me a small fortune, and now that I have it, and endless routine of nightmare bureaucracy to get everything else I need to finally get paid, four months after the fact. 

I know this won't be popular with you, RVGringo, but if I were doing it again, and knowing this isn't a permanent move, I would work illegally. Nowhere else I've lived has it taken me over 5 months to get a bank account, and I still can't make bank transfers from it...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your unfortunate experience is why I always recommend getting your own FM3 directly from INM and not hiring anyone else to act as your agent. I also recommend that you keep your banking in the USA and use a local investment house, if you need larger amounts of pesos at hand.


----------



## Genetic Makeup (Dec 16, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Your unfortunate experience is why I always recommend getting your own FM3 directly from INM and not hiring anyone else to act as your agent. I also recommend that you keep your banking in the USA and use a local investment house, if you need larger amounts of pesos at hand.


I'm new to this forum and was troubled to see your experience has turned out so badly. I live in Cancun (from Canada) and agree that around here, you should always take matters into your own hands. It's just better for everyone and will result in many less sleepless nights. 

I still hold my bank accounts and credit cards in Canada...but, one can open a bank account here with a tourist visa. Perhaps the diversity of the city has pushed more companies to be flexible...but yes, an actual Fm 2 or 3 is not necessary. 

I take it you have most of your FM3 stuff sorted. Once again, sorry to hear it's taken so long. I have friends here who work in several immigration departments and they, along with lawyer friends, have shared with me that in Cancun, immigration staff have one week to process. You may not get your actual FM straightaway, but it will be processed and you'll be in the system safe and sound. Reason for the time limit...massive amount of applications. 

After your rough beginning, I hope everything else settles in nicely for you. 

Cheers!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

*Overstay FM-T*



Caitlin said:


> I don't know if anyone has any experience overstaying an Fm-T, and if there were any ramifications of it? My boyfriend applied for his fm3 three months ago, with some thoroughly useless lawyers in DF supposedly working on it, but it still hasn't arrived and he should leave the country next week.
> 
> It would be much more convenient for us to stay another couple of weeks first... does anyone know if the Mexicans are strict about this, fine you, etc. or whether they even need to see the fm-T upon departure (we don't have it as it's still away as part of the application process).
> 
> Thanks!


If you are driving out, there is little risk although you need get back as will need to turn in before reentry. Flying is somewhat more risk and may cause a fine. We had guest at our place that lost and cost 400p at airport.


----------

